# Post your poodle playing pics!



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

*zooeysmom*... Aww, Maizie and Fiona are so cute! It's almost like they're hugging 

"Is that a ball?"









"I gotta get that ball!"









"I got the ball."









Sorry the pictures are dark... I took them pretty late at night, and our living room doesn't have the best lighting anyways!​


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

ready set tag anyone


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> ready set tag anyone



How many do you want lol?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm loving as many as you post - thanks all!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

OH BOY. Remember, you asked for this! :lol: Here's our first 3 months...


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know how you manage to get action shots, mine are just burs so I take video.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Tabatha said:


> I don't know how you manage to get action shots, mine are just burs so I take video.


Twitchy trigger finger, near-obsessive compulsion to take camera out when dog does anything, and patience to sift through dozens of shots for one sort-of-passable shot... Or burst shot! And patience to sift through dozens of shots for one sort-of-passable shot... 9v9 is how I get my blurry photos :lol:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Chagall has a ball every chance he gets.* :becky:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My video of Molly's favorite form of 'self entertainment' LOL! .......... You know it has to involve something eatable!


http://vid960.photobucket.com/albums/ae81/jonahjulia/P1060755_zps6ehwu3jz.mp4


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Some older pictures on a chilly fall day! Jasper still absolutely loves this toy!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Oh I love all pics... Lol a good laugh... I have to catch Lola in the act...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Watching poodles play is fun!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Heh!

































And Pippin and her Dad https://youtu.be/drCwskFLeQQ


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

If I did this right Bella dn C  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orkDlu3mHBQayenne 
playing this one has a lot of action

This is every evening around 9 t o9:30 and the little one reminds me if I forget and am at the computer


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ages 5 to 7 months...


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby playing with our neighbor's malti-poo:
















Last summer in Miami trim:


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Really enjoyed this thread!!


----------

